# Movement



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Two pictures on the beach and two into the water. The last one is a panning shot. The shutter speed was 1/50. 

(shutterspeed 1/1250)









(shutter speed 1/1000)









(shutter speed 1/1250)









(shutter speed 1/50 )


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh, just - WOW......! What STUNNING photos, thank you for sharing your beautiful dog with us. Wow!


----------



## maryt (Jun 22, 2012)

Nice pics, beauttiful golden! Must show my husband, he is a professional photographer as you must be too!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice action shots Rik, well done on the panning shot of your lovely boy..!!!.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Those are some amazing pictures! This forum is motivating me to get a better camera (or a camera to begin with... vs. my phone, haha). Great shots!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

brilliant pics Rik, and always good to see Paco in motion


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow, amazing pics (and golden too!) What type of lens do you use? I have a Nikon 3100 with a standard lens, I can't get as good of action shots of you though. I should start playing around with the shutter speed it looks like. As the options I use always make me miss a good shot. Hmmm


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Very nice Rik. Really like the second and last ones.
Well done.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Love the second one where Paco is stepping on his front paw with his rear foot. The last one at 1/50 gets a big grin from me too. Great photos Rik.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

WOW! Now that is what I call some determination from a Golden! =] Come take pictures of my dog??


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you all 




maryt said:


> Nice pics, beauttiful golden! Must show my husband, he is a professional photographer as you must be too!


Thanks but I'm a (fanatic) amateur 



soxOZ said:


> Nice action shots Rik, well done on the panning shot of your lovely boy..!!!.


Thanks Wally. Every panning shot is a lucky shot.



davebeech said:


> brilliant pics Rik, and always good to see Paco in motion


Thank you Dave 


MaddieMagoo said:


> WOW! Now that is what I call some determination from a Golden! =] Come take pictures of my dog??


Thanks. It is a long way


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Well rik if you ever do get over this way sign me up for some shots...your pictures are amazing!!!

Pete


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks Pete  Maybe next year I'm in Vegas. You live in a beautiful part of the world !


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

Stunning. I can see why you didn't get a Basset Hound.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Door said:


> I can see why you didn't get a Basset Hound.




But that's why this a beautiful shot. (not mine !)


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

All great shots of Paco in action. The last one is simply amazing. Nice work Rik!


----------

